# Another attack on gun owners



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember the liberals on this site complaining that we cast the democrat party as anti gun and they thought we were wrong? How can they be that blind. The Fast and Furious was more an attack on the second amendment than tracking firearms and drugs. Remember Hillary calling for the treaty with Mexico? Remember Bill Clinton calling for a small arms treaty with the United Nations? Remember Hillary calling for a small arms treaty with the United Nations. Remember Obama saying he supported a small arms treaty with the United Nations? Remember nearly every democrat in congress telling us that a small arms treaty with the United Nations was a good thing? Remember them telling us it would not affect the second amendment? Remember them lying through their teeth?

This is happening as we read and will continue all of July at the United Nations. Who do they think they are to dictate to us? :******:

For the full story: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/07/11 ... y-critics/


> UNITED NATIONS - A treaty being hammered out this month at the United Nations -- with Iran playing a key role -- could expose the records of America's gun owners to foreign governments -- and, critics warn, eventually put the Second Amendment on global trial.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Who do they think they are to dictate to us?


Delusion-ally Optimistic?


----------



## Pickled Pete (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter ... r-nra-say/


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Gun Control, Hillary Clinton, Obama and The UN Arms Trade Treaty. President Barack Obama has now brought America into the negotiations after the Bush administration voted against them.

O and Hillary are partners in Crime Against the 2nd Amendment.

The UN Arms Trade Treaty (ATT) is now being conducted behind closed doors with finalization expected in July and implementation expected by the end of this year. Obama and his administration are in full support of ATT as Secretary of State Hillary Clinton leads international gun control.

Lots of information on this if a person wants to look. Some sites you may have to read between the lines to get past their agenda but this administration is doing everything in it's power to control guns in the United States.

http://www.newswithviews.com/baldwin/baldwin507.htm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Even Bush bothered me with his term "new world order". Every country throughout history has had one bad nut case. Germany had Hitler, China, Russia, all had radicals that killed millions taking over. I think we just elected ours back in 2008. I think Obama thinks of himself as a world leader. If people don't open their eyes he could make it. I am amazed how cheaply people sell their vote.


----------

